# Recipe for 100% fruit spread for canning?



## newmom80 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm planning to do some canning this summer and have found a local source of organic berries and would like to turn some into a spread for toast. I like to buy the 100% fruit spread from the HFS. It's sweetened with grape juice concentrate. I was wondering if anyone has any recipes for a yummy all fruit spread for canning or even freezer jam?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

http://www.pomonapectin.com/recipes.html

This is the pectin I use, since it doesn't require sugar to set. You can use all fruit, fruit juice, honey, artificial sweeteners, or sugar with it. Most of the recipes are in the box.


----------



## newmom80 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow - I think that's just what I've been looking for. Thank you!


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

I've got a recipe on my blog that freezer wonderfully. It can be done with any berry, the apple is to provide the pectin.

All-fruit Strawberry Jam

1 cup stemmed and chopped strawberries
1 Granny Smith apple, peeled, cored and cubed
1/3 cup water

Place all into a saucepan and cook on lowest heat for one to one-and-a-half hours, adding water if needed to keep from sticking. Puree if desired.

I freeze this into ice cube trays, and use one cube per cup of raw milk yogurt.


----------



## newmom80 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann* 
I've got a recipe on my blog that freezer wonderfully. It can be done with any berry, the apple is to provide the pectin.

All-fruit Strawberry Jam

1 cup stemmed and chopped strawberries
1 Granny Smith apple, peeled, cored and cubed
1/3 cup water

Place all into a saucepan and cook on lowest heat for one to one-and-a-half hours, adding water if needed to keep from sticking. Puree if desired.

I freeze this into ice cube trays, and use one cube per cup of raw milk yogurt.

Wow! That sounds yummy! Thanks!


----------

